# Which Fetish is Best?!



## cutterfl (Mar 23, 2009)

Really, I want to know which particular fetish is most popular since that's what the browsing system is geared toward.  Ive been keeping track of my artwork and their hits to see what's most popular, but I want to ask generally...which fetish if any do you wish to see in art?  And why?

Do you prefer tame or adult?  I'd prefer to keep this an open discussion and no condemnation of other's preferences.


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 23, 2009)

No fetish is the best, it all comes down to your prefrence. And most people prefer Adult >:C


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 23, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> No fetish is the best, it all comes down to your prefrence. And most people prefer Adult >:C


 
I know, but thats the point, there seems to be groups of preference that I'm trying to figure out.  "Best" in this case would be largest.  Like I've been commissioned by some people and go to their page and its almost seems devoted to that fetish and they have people watching them also into that fetish.  I'm just wondering what group is biggest.


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 23, 2009)

@Cutter

Yeah I Understand, But the biggest fetish in the furry fandom , is a hard one to pin point going to have to really go around other websites other then FAF and FA. But  I think it would be Sonic.


----------



## Takun (Mar 23, 2009)

There is not a none option for those listed. =(


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

Who the fuck voted bondage, that's gross 


No I kid.


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 23, 2009)

>:C Nobody vote Paw god damn it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

Why don't you vote paw then?


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 23, 2009)

no... Just no xD and I allready voted.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

SOMEONE'S GONNA VOTE FOR PAW JUST YOU WAIT


----------



## Magikian (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow.

Great poll.

Really.

There should have been a none option, because, you know, some furries aren't fucked up.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 23, 2009)

Paws ^_^



Magikian said:


> Wow.
> 
> Great poll.
> 
> ...



Just because _MOST_ furries are drawn to the fandom for sexual reasons does mean we're fucked up.  Crazy, maybe, but it's not a negative any more than the few furs that aren't drawn to it.  S'all good.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

DON'T FUCKING VOTE DON'T FUCKING POST DON'T FUCKING CLICK MY LINKS


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 23, 2009)

this poll sucks. why? cause mine isn't on it. >:3D


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Who the fuck voted bondage, that's gross
> No I kid.


 
He says as he sits in front of the computer in his rubber suit



Load_Blown said:


> DON'T FUCKING VOTE DON'T FUCKING POST DON'T FUCKING CLICK MY LINKS


 
rubber suit too tight?



psychweasel said:


> this poll sucks. why? cause mine isn't on it. >:3D


 
Feel free to share if you want?

As far as the choice of fetishes theyre taking directly from the browsing options on FA.

As far as the people who want to criticize having a fetish/etc again, if it werent popular, I doubt they would be the browsing option.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

I didn't vote for bondage, but I did vote


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I didn't vote for bondage, but I did vote


 
you voted for paw I bet 

I'm surprised no one's voted for sonic/digimon or pokemon yet, but its soon.  Also the poll is what you like looking it, not necessarily adult


----------



## Taasla (Mar 23, 2009)

Guh

Since when are pokemon, digimon and sonic _fetishes_?

Does the sight of Pikachu throw someone over the edge?  How do they get through playing the game?


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 23, 2009)

is there something wrong with regular sex?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 23, 2009)

Furry used EJACULATION on GameBoy. It's not very effective. GameBoy affected with STICKY.

Really, I know I have fetishes but I wouldn't go as far as to say which is the best.



lazyredhead said:


> is there something wrong with regular sex?


 
Are you implying we screw animals?


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 23, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> is there something wrong with regular sex?


 
nothing, but its offtopic =D



Taasla said:


> Guh
> 
> Since when are pokemon, digimon and sonic _fetishes_?
> 
> Does the sight of Pikachu throw someone over the edge? How do they get through playing the game?


 
lol, theyre listed as fetishes/specialities, but an adult sonic, would be a fetish and theres plenty on there


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 23, 2009)

Furries is a fetish, so I'd say Furries.
Plain, old, boring, no-kinks-involved Furry sex :1

[sub]Also why does every single fucking thread here have to be about sex or porn?[/sub]


----------



## net-cat (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, hi. Another sex poll.







And now because I like freaking people out. (Names blurred to protect the not-so-innocent.)


----------



## Sernion (Mar 23, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> [sub]Also why does every single fucking thread here have to be about sex or porn?[/sub]


_Furry_ Forum.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't give a shit if you know what I voted for I'm EEEEEEASSSSYYYY GOING


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Mar 23, 2009)

Sernion said:


> _Furry_ Forum.



Well someone's a pessimist :1
These should be stickied somewhere for the sole purpose of not allowing any more to spawn.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I don't give a shit if you know what I voted for I'm EEEEEEASSSSYYYY GOING


Maybe I should post the uncensored version then.

Except then I'd be on there.

Shit, what a dilemma.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 23, 2009)

I voted for paws. <3 Paws


----------



## Russ (Mar 23, 2009)

Did I somehow misunderstand? I was thinking Paw as the furry equivalent of fisting (hey. the thread is about fetishes).

Am I wrong? If so Paw refers to what? Just plain old Paw fetish or something else I have completely missed?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Maybe I should post the uncensored version then.
> 
> Except then I'd be on there.
> 
> Shit, what a dilemma.



It was probably Paws or Bondage. Not like you're going to be stoned in an open-air arena.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2009)

Office sex, Plz ):


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 23, 2009)

I voted Fat/Hyper/inflation muhahahah


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 23, 2009)

My fetish obviously :V .


----------



## net-cat (Mar 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> It was probably Paws or Bondage. Not like you're going to be stoned in an open-air arena.


Playing the odds there?


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Office sex, Plz ):


 
leave that copier machine alone!



Russ said:


> Did I somehow misunderstand? I was thinking Paw as the furry equivalent of fisting (hey. the thread is about fetishes).
> 
> Am I wrong? If so Paw refers to what? Just plain old Paw fetish or something else I have completely missed?


 
I "think" and I had to browse some to get an idea about them, had no idea what hyper meant myself  (furries drinking too much soda?) but I think it has to do with licking or masturbating with a paw, from the art at least.   Its surprising that paw is that popular personally


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 23, 2009)

oh I thought paw was the same as cub >:C


----------



## net-cat (Mar 23, 2009)

Geez, people.

Furry Paw Fetish = Human Foot Fetish.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 23, 2009)

Um, I prefer scalies.  Also, I will not vote in the poll.  None of those apply to me.


----------



## mattprower08 (Mar 23, 2009)

i don't think any one of them in specific is the best, but i still voted. It is obvious which i voted for *nodnod*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Playing the odds there?



You know I am.


If you want, you can tell the nice people what I voted for. It's not really a secret.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You know I am.
> 
> If you want, you can tell the nice people what I voted for. It's not really a secret.


At this point, I'd have to go look it up again. And I just don't care enough to do that.

As for me, it's not actually all that difficult to figure out what I voted for.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

net-cat said:


> As for me, it's not actually all that difficult to figure out what I voted for.



I would say paws.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I would say paws.


Bzzzzt. Wrong. It wasn't a multiple choice poll.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 23, 2009)

It's gotta be bondage then.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Mar 23, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> No fetish is the best, it all comes down to your prefrence. And most people prefer Adult >:C



This.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 23, 2009)

See this is odd so far, as just by experimenting and choosing between different types that apply to the pic, transformation seems to get tons of views for artwork, but no votes yet


----------



## Werevixen (Mar 23, 2009)

I voted for bondage but I would've voted for several others as well. Mainly paws.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Mar 23, 2009)

what no one voted for muscle?
then I'm the first one o.o



Zanzer said:


> I voted Fat/Hyper/inflation muhahahah


I'd vote that too, if it was a multiple choice poll


----------



## Seas (Mar 23, 2009)

I have none of the listed fetishes, but I voted digimon anywway, so I don't have to click to see the poll results, aand to post a terribly useful comment.


----------



## Bruno Meles (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm...to be specific, I like fat! I'm not so interested in hyper or inflation, though.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am actually very surprised that no one has voted for vore?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 23, 2009)

Cronus616 said:


> I am actually very surprised that no one has voted for vore?



*gasp* you are right! and no sonic either, that makes me happy^^
i think there is no best fetish


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 23, 2009)

Werevixen said:


> I voted for bondage but I would've voted for several others as well. Mainly paws.


 
well didnt want the multiple choice option as ive seen on some other polls people vote for all of them for fun


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 23, 2009)

STICKING SHOES UP MY BUTT


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 23, 2009)

This is like asking which pile of shit smells the least.

Bad idea to poll since there are many others you cannot add there.

When the hell is 'Sonic' a fetish? That's for people who cannot create an original character. Same with Pokemon, Digimon and Legendz.


----------



## Cronus616 (Mar 23, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> *gasp* you are right! and no sonic either, that makes me happy^^
> i think there is no best fetish



I like vore. I still didn't vote for it. I don't like sonic.



Glaice said:


> This is like asking which pile of shit smells the least.
> 
> Bad idea to poll since there are many others you cannot add there.
> 
> When the hell is 'Sonic' a fetish? That's for people who cannot create an original character. Same with Pokemon, Digimon and Legendz.



Sonic ISN'T a fetish...Why is it classified as one?
Just make it a regular category/theme.
Or put it on another site. I don't think it qualifies as being furry.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 23, 2009)

Glaice said:


> When the hell is 'Sonic' a fetish?



i can't get an erection unless i can fap to badly drawn blue hedgehogs

don't be dissin' my fetish, dude, not you of all people


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 23, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> i can't get an erection unless i can fap to badly drawn blue hedgehogs
> 
> don't be dissin' my fetish, dude, not you of all people


 
**ties you down and makes you watch the sonic cartoon**

hey hmm sligtly offtopic, if you have a character, would u like me to do it as a zombie in the comic im doing?  I'd like a reptilian character


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 23, 2009)

So many missing choices... And Sonic a fetish? That's like declaring Krystal her own fetish. Although Krystal and Renamon would be more than enough for me...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 23, 2009)

Surprisingly little on the muscle but quite a lot of fat furs. :-\
I guess Americans finally have to look elsewhere and _conform to the norm._

And whoever the f**k chose Sonic as a fetish should meet their face with a frying pan! >=(


----------



## DarkMettaur (Mar 23, 2009)

Man.

I wish you could pick more than one. >:

I picked Fat/Hyper/Inflation, although I wish I could pick just about them all!

(Except for sonic, ew.)


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 24, 2009)

Rostam The Grey said:


> So many missing choices... And Sonic a fetish? That's like declaring Krystal her own fetish. Although Krystal and Renamon would be more than enough for me...


 


DarkMettaur said:


> Man.
> 
> I wish you could pick more than one. >:
> 
> ...


 
Dont be hatin on sonic...the sonic digion-pokemon which really are all the same thing so far have 20% of your total, now how many of you would like sonic in bondage hmmm>?>>>>


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 24, 2009)

Light Bondage is the best.

/thread.


----------



## bannik (Mar 24, 2009)

More like hard bondage is the best... bester..... .. hardcore bondage, seriously.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

Way too many votes for bondage.


----------



## bannik (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm still astounded that narrow genres like sonic got their own categories. I mean, they don't have a real following, amirite? I mean, who would get off on pokemon of all things? 

But in all seriousness, bondage is fannnntastic, and there isn't any getting around that. Maybe if they had some more specific categories, this would be better.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Way too many votes for bondage.


 
Haha, you're the only one who likes Watersports.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Haha, you're the only one who likes Watersports.



FUCK  YOU CHEEKY BASTARD


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> FUCK  YOU CHEEKY BASTARD


 
Hey, why don't you tell everyone about your poopy-diaper fetish too?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Hey, why don't you tell everyone about your poopy-diaper fetish too?



LIES!!! I'm not into diapers  Stop spreading rumors you VD-infested freak of nature.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> LIES!!! I'm not into diapers  Stop spreading rumors you VD-infested freak of nature.


 
Oh, I'm sorry. You're just into poop.

Stinky, wet, dripping poop.


----------



## bannik (Mar 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> LIES!!! I'm not into diapers  Stop spreading rumors you VD-infested freak of nature.



You say this, yet your crinkling pants tell us otherwise.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 24, 2009)

bannik said:


> I'm still astounded that narrow genres like sonic got their own categories. I mean, they don't have a real following, amirite? I mean, who would get off on pokemon of all things?
> 
> But in all seriousness, bondage is fannnntastic, and there isn't any getting around that. Maybe if they had some more specific categories, this would be better.


 
I wish, the categories as said before are those from FA....  personally I would like to see categories other than adult for people to browse on there, but since its what's given to us, new artists have to determine whats popular in order to be seen.



Load_Blown said:


> LIES!!! I'm not into diapers  Stop spreading rumors you VD-infested freak of nature.


 
Hey hey hey u extinguisher sucking person u....dont be accuring people of VD unless u have proof


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> Hey hey hey u extinguisher sucking person u....dont be accuring people of VD unless u have proof



He shouldn't be saying I love poopy diapers when I don't


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

There's no such thing as a best fetish. Think of better names for your threads.

Also: Your list sucks balls.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> There's no such thing as a best fetish. Think of better names for your threads.
> 
> Also: Your list sucks balls.


 
You're just mad 'cause your "dragons fucking cars" fetish isn't up there.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You're just mad 'cause your "dragons fucking cars" fetish isn't up there.



No I'm mad cause OP doesn't know how to word things correctly. Favorite was the word he was looking for. But yeah, Why the fuck that isn't up there does peeve me a bit.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> No I'm mad cause OP doesn't know how to word things correctly. Favorite was the word he was looking for. But yeah, Why the fuck that isn't up there does peeve me a bit.


 
I can only "lol" at this statement.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I can only "lol" at this statement.



That's all any of us can ever do.


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's all any of us can ever do.


 
Well, you know... other than jerk off.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Well, you know... other than jerk off.



Well that's a given.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> There's no such thing as a best fetish. Think of better names for your threads.
> 
> Also: Your list sucks balls.


 
read best = most popular, I didnt choose the choices, theyre given on the browsing of FA....democracy at work, so far its bondage.  deal with it

also, taking $1 donations to the prevention of macros fucking our buildings


come on save our buildings!


----------



## Bambi (Mar 24, 2009)

Needs moar fetishes. :/

Or how about a, "Vanilla, or anything goes categorey?"


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> read best = most popular, I didnt choose the choices, theyre given on the browsing of FA....democracy at work, so far its bondage.  deal with it
> 
> also, taking $1 donations to the prevention of macros fucking our buildings
> 
> ...



What about all the other people who aren't gonna vote? You're not accomplishing anything at all cause you'll never know the true answer. Favorite works better then best being that it's a matter of opinion. Best means that it fits without fail, that it's at the top without any doubt.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 24, 2009)

So how is it hardening for you to see other people be tied up or to be tied down yourself? 
I don't get it. :-\


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> There's no such thing as a best fetish. Think of better names for your threads.
> Also: Your list sucks balls.


 
the list is Fa's not mine.



Bambi said:


> Needs moar fetishes. :/
> Or how about a, "Vanilla, or anything goes categorey?"


 
I agree, but only have 10 categories to choose from, and thats less categories than FA gives you choices to browse from.  Those not in one of those categories frankly will get lost in a couple days and unless you go back many pages in browsing or random will not find them.  Its not my system, complain to them



pheonix said:


> What about all the other people who aren't gonna vote? You're not accomplishing anything at all cause you'll never know the true answer. Favorite works better then best being that it's a matter of opinion. Best means that it fits without fail, that it's at the top without any doubt.


 
The accomplishment is to see who votes within the system, period.  Those outside the system dont count.  period.  Unless they choose to demand changes.  Personally I'd like to see a lot more browsing choices for non fetish-adult work.  Anything I post thats not adult doesnt get a lot a views after the first 3 days as there is no category to browse it from?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> The accomplishment is to see who votes within the system, period.  Those outside the system dont count.  period.  Unless they choose to demand changes.  Personally I'd like to see a lot more browsing choices for non fetish-adult work.  *Anything I post thats not adult doesnt get a lot a views after the first 3 days as there is no category to browse it from?*



OMFG! You're so fucking stupid. lolololololol

I now end this debate as you have assburgers in your brain crevices.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> OMFG! You're so fucking stupid. lolololololol
> 
> I now end this debate as you have assburgers in your brain crevices.


 
Why is that stupid? After a few days, anything not within the fetish categories listed disappears from sight unless your watching that person. This encourages new artists to post pornography to get watched and continue doing porn for their assumptive audience. Say you post an awesome pic of a g-rated wolf not doing a fetish....within a day it will be several pages back from browsing and in a week will be invisible unless someone browses your page by chance. Personally I'd like to see a better browsing system for non-porn artwork, although I dont know what this would be..... do you>?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> Why is that stupid? After a few days, anything not within the fetish categories listed disappears from sight unless your watching that person. This encourages new artists to post pornography to get watched and continue doing porn for their assumptive audience. Say you post an awesome pic of a g-rated wolf not doing a fetish....within a day it will be several pages back from browsing and in a week will be invisible unless someone browses your page by chance. Personally I'd like to see a better browsing system for non-porn artwork, although I dont know what this would be..... do you>?



It's called General Furry Art (Tame) That's where all your art with no fetrishes go you imbecile. That's why you're stupid.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It's called General Furry Art (Tame) That's where all your art with no fetrishes go you imbecile. That's why you're stupid.


 
Yes, I'm stupid and invalid.......have you looked how many are posted within that category per hour? I browsed back 10 pages in that that category...the last page was 6 hours ago.  And this is at 3am in the morning.  Unless you posted something everything every 6 hours, you would rarely be seen.  Compare this with the fetishes where things I posted days ago are still within the first 3 pages....especially when a lot of these posts are photographs and things that have nothing to do with furs....I was commenting to my friend that someone had just posted a couple photographs about depicting cigarettes?  wtf?!?

so is this topic stupid, or do you think which is easier to be seen?


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> Yes, I'm stupid and invalid.......have you looked how many are posted within that category per hour? I browsed back 10 pages in that that category...the last page was 6 hours ago.  And this is at 3am in the morning.  Unless you posted something everything every 6 hours, you would rarely be seen.  Compare this with the fetishes where things I posted days ago are still within the first 3 pages....especially when a lot of these posts are photographs and things that have nothing to do with furs....I was commenting to my friend that someone had just posted a couple photographs about depicting cigarettes?  wtf?!?
> 
> so is this topic stupid, or do you think which is easier to be seen?



Why do you care how popular your art is? Just fucking draw it and be happy that you're making people happy. If you want to be popular then post fucking porn and stop complaining about it, if you want to draw clean art and be less popular then do it. You seem to love to follow the popular crowd. 

also: Yes this topic is stupid cause there is no best only favs.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 24, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Why do you care how popular your art is? Just fucking draw it and be happy that you're making people happy. If you want to be popular then post fucking porn and stop complaining about it, if you want to draw clean art and be less popular then do it. You seem to love to follow the popular crowd.
> 
> also: Yes this topic is stupid cause there is no best only favs.


 
Because the type of art doesnt matter to me....I will still do whatever interests me on the side no matter what.  If no one sees it, it isnt really art, as art is communication.  Without communication, there is no art, only colored masturabation, so to speak.  As already explained, my term as best = most popular.  1. so I can figure out what to do to draw more attention, 2. to gain money from this, 3. gaining money makes me want to do more, both for them and things for myself on the side, as their are other artistic endeavours I can do sides visual arts.  Evidence of this is the recent comic I started for free that took up half my time and was a very fringe thing, being a horror-furry comic, but has and will develep themes of society vs the individual, fetishes vs community, love vs necessity, as well as alluding to a couple movies and using characters from FA members to enhance this all....(still need 2 characters to be zombies and 2 main characters as lover <note me> for act 2) hehe


----------



## bannik (Mar 24, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> You're just mad 'cause your "dragons fucking cars" fetish isn't up there.




Hehehehehe


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 24, 2009)

FFFF didn't see bondage there until after I voted. Oh well.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 24, 2009)

Voting Bondage because everyone else is.
POLL SKEWED, RESULTS INVALID.


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 24, 2009)

What, no hypnotism? Babyfurs? Rape fantasies? Guro? Cub? Body mods/surgery? Piercings? Sounding?

What makes _Sonic _a more valid fetish than all those? That's not even a fetish, that's just a taste in characters.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 24, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> What, no hypnotism? Babyfurs? Rape fantasies? Guro? Cub? Body mods/surgery? Piercings? Sounding?
> 
> What makes _Sonic _a more valid fetish than all those? That's not even a fetish, that's just a taste in characters.


 
whats sounding?


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 24, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> whats sounding?


Urethra play, basically.


----------



## Catte (Mar 24, 2009)

Har, I voted based on my favorite out of the list.

Pokemon! XD


----------



## SirRob (Mar 24, 2009)

Transformation, yay! <3

Doesn't matter to me whether it's tame or not.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 24, 2009)

Um, bondage ftw! 
Transformation is pretty cool too .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

WHO ELSE VOTED WATERSPORTS


----------



## TheDumbening (Mar 24, 2009)

Goddamnit past me stop posting stupid shit 3 years ago goddamnit


----------



## DarkMettaur (Mar 24, 2009)

Too many people are voting for bondage, my god.

Then again 99% of the world even though they act tough, the moment when it comes to being in the bed they are all PLEASE TIE ME UP AND ABUSE ME YAFF YAFF.

Fuck me for being a dom.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Mar 24, 2009)

I voted Vore.
Cause its amazing! <3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 24, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> Because the type of art doesnt matter to me....I will still do whatever interests me on the side no matter what.  If no one sees it, it isnt really art, as art is communication.  Without communication, there is no art, only colored masturabation, so to speak.  As already explained, my term as best = most popular.  1. so I can figure out what to do to draw more attention, 2. to gain money from this, 3. gaining money makes me want to do more, both for them and things for myself on the side, as their are other artistic endeavours I can do sides visual arts.  Evidence of this is the recent comic I started for free that took up half my time and was a very fringe thing, being a horror-furry comic, but has and will develep themes of society vs the individual, fetishes vs community, love vs necessity, as well as alluding to a couple movies and using characters from FA members to enhance this all....(still need 2 characters to be zombies and 2 main characters as lover <note me> for act 2) hehe



Your art will be seen if you post it but you seem to want to know how many people are looking at it. It's on the internet and it will get around somehow, STFU about that aspect of the argument. 

As for the highest vote = best: That's just the dumbest thing I've ever heard cause there's always going to be people who say there fetish is the best and there can't be 2 bests. ( not to mention you're getting a limited response from the population as a whole) If you can't wrap your tiny brain around that then save the trouble of even saying anything else cause you're just making yourself look dumber and dumber as this continues cause you seem to always think you're right regardless of what anybody else has to say. Take in the fact that you're not always right and stop being so damn stubborn.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 24, 2009)

I said paws, because paws are sexy.

That' the best for me, fuck polls.


----------



## Greasemunky (Mar 24, 2009)

Where's good ol' tits ass and vag?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 24, 2009)

Greasemunky said:


> Where's good ol' tits ass and vag?



Tits aren't really a fetish, mang. 


They're everywhere.




Seriously though....Who voted for Watersports besides me I'm really curious.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 24, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> Feel free to share if you want?
> 
> As far as the choice of fetishes theyre taking directly from the browsing options on FA.
> 
> As far as the people who want to criticize having a fetish/etc again, if it werent popular, I doubt they would be the browsing option.



haha, i forgot to answer to this. let's see, anorexia (or any emaciation, extreme lack of weight), the mentally insane, syringes, musk/dirtiness (in smell, NOT actual dirt. ew.), the toon patrol, straight-breaking, "street rats"...urrr, i think that's all


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 24, 2009)

You don't have my fetish up there, the one where you hit furries who like to showcase their fetishes across the head with blunt objects like bricks or baseball bats ;_;


----------



## net-cat (Mar 25, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> You don't have my fetish up there, the one where you hit furries who like to showcase their fetishes across the head with blunt objects like bricks or baseball bats ;_;


So... "sociopathic" is a fetish now?


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Tits aren't really a fetish, mang.
> They're everywhere.
> 
> They're coming to get you Barbara.....
> ...


 
Ive gotten more commissions requesting watersports than any other subject, part of what inspired this thread



pheonix said:


> Your art will be seen if you post it but you seem to want to know how many people are looking at it.
> As for the highest vote = best: That's just the dumbest thing I've ever heard cause there's always going to be people who say there fetish is the best and there can't be 2 bests. ( not to mention you're getting a limited response from the population as a whole) If you can't wrap your tiny brain around that then save the trouble of even saying anything else cause you're just making yourself look dumber and dumber as this continues cause you seem to always think you're right regardless of what anybody else has to say. Take in the fact that you're not always right and stop being so damn stubborn.


 
Art that i've posted that doesnt fit into these categories and cant be browsed easily doesnt get looked at unless people are browsing my gallery, and I know from my own experience, i rarely go back more than a few pages.  Laziness is the commonality of the internet.

Highest vote = best, get over it, its called democracy.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 25, 2009)

net-cat said:


> So... "sociopathic" is a fetish now?


 
It is...sweet, I got the tightest fetish of them all n.n
Wait a minute, thats mean ._. *steals your pants* 
I hope you have clean undies cause everyone can see them XD


----------



## Aryeonos (Mar 25, 2009)

Why'd you pic all the crappy ones?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

Aryeonos said:


> Why'd you pic all the crappy ones?



Cause this is a crappy place : /


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 25, 2009)

+1 for bondage lol


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

Stop voting bondage my god you people are all sick must have daddy issues or something I swear


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Stop voting bondage my god you people are all sick must have daddy issues or something I swear



Well it's not like I'm crazy about it but out of that list it seemed the best option.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

greg-the-fox said:


> Well it's not like I'm crazy about it but out of that list it seemed the best option.



What's wrong with paws


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 25, 2009)

And what's wrong with water sports D:<


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> And what's wrong with water sports D:<



I know, right? Were you the mysterious #2 voter?


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Stop voting bondage my god you people are all sick must have daddy issues or something I swear


 
that'd be cub I think...bondage is more a domination/submissive thing, which is relatively understood....those people who in their lives are dominated by other, get a thrill out of dominating others and those who are dominant in real life get a thrill out of being dominated.  <--guessing



Load_Blown said:


> What's wrong with paws


 
Hmm, well I for one get paws least of all...i mean what do you do, look at them and get aroused?  My friend said that its just a personal like of the look, but then again I dont get breast fetish either with str8 guys.


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the question is "What /isn't/ wrong with watersports"


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What's wrong with paws



I love paws too :3



Immelmann said:


> And what's wrong with water sports D:<



I could've been the 3rd vote here. >> don't judge me D:

Note: This poll should've been multiple choice.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> I think the question is "What /isn't/ wrong with watersports"



DONT GET ME STARTED ON FATFURS BUDDY


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> DONT GET ME STARTED ON FATFURS BUDDY


Said the human toilet.


----------



## bannik (Mar 25, 2009)

teee hehehehehe


----------



## Shatter (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I know, right? Were you the mysterious #2 voter?



I'm the mysterious voter.

*Dissapears mysteriously*


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Said the human toilet.



Sez the Jap glorifer.

Don't really go in for the whole "marking" thing, to be honest.



Shatter said:


> I'm the mysterious voter.
> 
> *Dissapears mysteriously*



Really?


----------



## bannik (Mar 25, 2009)

...why isn't branding on this? or guro?



.......because branding is really hot.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 25, 2009)

Why isn't cub on here? >:[


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Why isn't cub on here? >:[



Not fetishy enough?


PÃ†DOS NEED NOT APPLY D :


----------



## bannik (Mar 25, 2009)

maybe if the cubs were in fetish gear. Gross. grossgrossgrossgrossgross


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

bannik said:


> maybe if the cubs were in fetish gear. Gross. grossgrossgrossgrossgross



Fuck, cubs in rubber fetish gear sounds like a blessing from God above


----------



## bannik (Mar 25, 2009)

fucking furries ^.^


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

bannik said:


> fucking furries ^.^



I love you


----------



## bannik (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I love you




Alright, enough of this love fest. Getting too warm and fuzzy in here.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Said the human toilet.


 
lovely....wet nap anyone?



Load_Blown said:


> Sez the Jap glorifer.
> 
> Don't really go in for the whole "marking" thing, to be honest.
> Really?


 
more wetnaps! 



bannik said:


> Alright, enough of this love fest. Getting too warm and fuzzy in here.


 
love....exciting and new...come aboard, were expecting you....and love....life's sweetest reward, let it flow, its floats back to you....

think about that, think about it hard!

Oh whats goru????


----------



## bannik (Mar 25, 2009)

maybe some enterprising soul could make a redux fetish poll.


----------



## makmakmob (Mar 25, 2009)

No Pregnancy? This a shameful list.

I reckon most people would vote for some kind of combo, if they could. Something like transformuscle or pore.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> pore.



OOOOH YEAH WORK THAT FACIAL SCRUB + LOOFAH


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 25, 2009)

bannik said:


> maybe if the cubs were in fetish gear. Gross. grossgrossgrossgrossgross


----------



## makmakmob (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> OOOOH YEAH WORK THAT FACIAL SCRUB + LOOFAH



Fuck I didn't even notice that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Sez the Jap glorifer.
> 
> Don't really go in for the whole "marking" thing, to be honest.


Quit talking _shit_.


cutterfl said:


> lovely....wet nap anyone?


 Wut?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Mar 25, 2009)

Its nice to know things havent changed much here since I left. ^_^;


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 25, 2009)

bannik said:


> .......because branding is really hot.


 
Is that supposed to be a pun?


----------



## bannik (Mar 25, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Is that supposed to be a pun?



Only if you want it to be.


----------



## Chronic (Mar 25, 2009)

Tails. But since that wasn't an option, TF. Then paws.

Cept rat paws are more like little human hands.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 25, 2009)

12 people here are really awesome. :3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 25, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Quit talking _shit_.



A poop joke? _Classy._


----------



## Icky (Mar 25, 2009)

Why didnt you just name this thread
"Come here and scream about your fetishes!!"?


----------



## bannik (Mar 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> A poop joke? _Classy._





teee hee heeheeheee


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 26, 2009)

Silibus said:


> Its nice to know things havent changed much here since I left. ^_^;


 
Wassup Silibus, its been a while :3


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 26, 2009)

I've to check twice that the poll is not a public one.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 26, 2009)

eternal_flare said:


> I've to check twice that the poll is not a public one.


 

it isnt, can only vote once too, to show your fav....we want semi-honest responses =D


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 26, 2009)

This thread moves too fast. Who would have guessed that furries were so sexually-minded?

I voted for transformation, by the way.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

SirRob said:


> 12 people here are really awesome. :3


 Lol @ Transformation 


Load_Blown said:


> A poop joke? _Classy._


 What's the matter, Are you _pissed_ off with me?

Well it's better to be _pissed off_ than _pissed on._


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Lol @ Transformation
> 
> What's the matter, Are you _pissed_ off with me?
> 
> Well it's better to be _pissed off_ than _pissed on._


 
not according to 26ish people here...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> not according to 26ish people here...


Watersports* 3 *3.53%
Wut?


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Watersports* 3 *3.53%
> Wut?


 
ok...fine the other 23 people are hiding....sorry read it wrong and translocated the 26 bondage people into the WS category below it...


but 3,....count them 3 people wouldnt mind being pissed on!!


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 26, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being pissed on.
I'd just prefer other things.


----------



## ceacar99 (Mar 26, 2009)

lol my favorite fetish isnt even on the list....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> but 3,....count them 3 Sick freaks wouldnt mind being pissed on!!


 Fixed.


Immelmann said:


> I wouldn't mind being pissed on.
> I'd just prefer other things.


 Thank god I didn't read this post at all.


----------



## QuetzaDrake (Mar 26, 2009)

I had to go with Hyper/Inflation. They were my first two loves in this fandom of ours, way back in the day!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Thank god I didn't read this post at all.



OMG stop insulting my fetish 


Stop bein' mean


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2009)

Why is someone named Perverted Impact only bashing watersports and not cub? (my favorite <3)

Seems off


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> OMG stop insulting my fetish
> 
> 
> Stop bein' mean


 Holy _shit_, Stop being _pissy_face at me.


Placebo said:


> Why is someone named Perverted Impact only bashing watersports and not cub? (my favorite <3)
> 
> Seems off


 I dunno. :/


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I dunno. :/


It's because cub is awesome

Trick question


----------



## bannik (Mar 26, 2009)

God, all of you are sick fucking furries. <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

Placebo said:


> It's because cub is awesome
> 
> Trick question


 Wut?

I find cub to be mildly amusing.


bannik said:


> God, all of you are sick fucking furries. <3


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y2Z-ajaffg&feature=related


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2009)

At least I can tell the difference between my imagination and rel life :|


----------



## bannik (Mar 26, 2009)

penis, penis penispenispenis.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Holy _shit_, Stop being _pissy_face at me.



Dick Cheese 



Mods, topic.....is-a LOCK


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, Lock this thread. 

So we can end Load_Blown's _shit_storm.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Yes, Lock this thread.
> 
> So we can end Load_Blown's _shit_storm.



nice post u have here... for me to poop on!!!! :borat:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> nice post u have here... for me to poop on!!!! :borat:


 Is the AVGN your boyfriend?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Is the AVGN your boyfriend?



Fuck no I don't even know who that guy is


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Fuck no I don't even know who that guy is


 http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesNintendoNerd


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2009)

Mine is clearly still best even though it's not on here.  :V


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesNintendoNerd



:lol: waht a farkin NERD!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Mine is clearly still best even though it's not on here. :V


 Jail bait. 

YUM YUM!


Load_Blown said:


> :lol: waht a farkin NERD!


 You would two would be great together.


----------



## Mustangspark (Mar 26, 2009)

Out of these - bondage.

But my favorite fetishes are not listed.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> You would two would be great together.



Why do you say that? You probably don't even HAVE a boyfriend


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Why do you say that? You probably don't even HAVE a boyfriend


 I'm happy because of that.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm happy because of that.



wahtever go hate LOVE somewhere else, hater 


*enjoys the deep passionate bond he has with significant other*


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Jail bait.
> 
> YUM YUM!
> 
> You would two would be great together.




D:

/I only like those who are legal V:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> wahtever go hate LOVE somewhere else, hater
> 
> 
> *enjoys the deep passionate bond he has with significant other*


 Tell us, How is it like to make love with your own crap?


Takumi_L said:


> D:
> 
> /I only like those who are legal V:


 16 and over?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Tell us, How is it like to make love with your own crap?



Probably like when you masturbate


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> 16 and over?



In Canada, eh?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Probably like when you masturbate


 What?


Adelio Altomar said:


> In Canada, eh?


 How did you ever know?


----------



## Takun (Mar 26, 2009)

16 in Iowa too.

/the more you know


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2009)

And in Georgia. *coughs*


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 26, 2009)

Lucky. It's seventeen here... >>


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?



Both feel shitty


----------



## Defcat (Mar 26, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Wow.
> 
> Great poll.
> 
> ...


 
^that


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 26, 2009)

Defcat said:


> ^that



1. because having a fetish automatically means you're fucked up, right?

2. if you hate fetishes so much, why do you post in the threads?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 26, 2009)

6 out of 10 of these fetishes aren't limited to furry.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2009)

Placebo said:


> And in Georgia. *coughs*


 
are you implying something..?

Also. Woot. My team..fetish.. is still winning. *cheers*

Also. Oi! Is there some Jibberjabber about fetishes = fucked up.

I pity the fool who thinks that.... only alot of those fetishes mean that *punched*.


----------



## Chronic (Mar 26, 2009)

Needles. Needles are very sexy.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Chronic said:


> Needles. Needles are very sexy.



You should go talk to psychweasel.


----------



## Chronic (Mar 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> You should go talk to psychweasel.


We're already...friends.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 26, 2009)

Chronic said:


> We're already...friends.



Awwwwww...adorable ^_^


----------



## Chronic (Mar 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Awwwwww...adorable ^_^


>.>;;

Not like that.


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2009)

Chronic said:


> Needles. Needles are very sexy.


 
Oh sweet jesus no.


----------



## Chronic (Mar 26, 2009)

Teco said:


> Oh sweet jesus no.


How is it bad other than OMFG NEEDLES *hyperventilates*


----------



## Teco (Mar 26, 2009)

Chronic said:


> How is it bad other than OMFG NEEDLES *hyperventilates*


 
*breathing into a bag* Just needles or... or are you atleast using them in an injection manner. Cause by themselves....I think I'd rather be pinched!


----------



## Chronic (Mar 26, 2009)

Teco said:


> *breathing into a bag* Just needles or... or are you atleast using them in an injection manner. Cause by themselves....I think I'd rather be pinched!


Both, although I prefer butterfly needles as they draw blood. Needles by themselves are just sexy to me. Like razorblades and other pointy objects.

I don't cut, just to clear that up before anyone asks.


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 26, 2009)

Placebo said:


> And in Georgia. *coughs*


 
In Alabama its 14, because as my friend said, they have nothing better to do there.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 26, 2009)

SHITTING DICK NIPPLES YEAAAAH


----------



## HoneyPup (Mar 26, 2009)

eh.. fetishes.
I said bondage, that's probably the best out of that list. I like Pokemon stuff, but can not see it as a fetish.  They're just characters, just like any animal or such. Not my idea of a fetish, but okay. Some of them are cute though, and I do like pokemon art.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 26, 2009)

I voted you the one that involves someone and someone else's mother.


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2009)

Chronic said:


> Both, although I prefer butterfly needles as they draw blood. Needles by themselves are just sexy to me. Like razorblades and other pointy objects.
> 
> I don't cut, just to clear that up before anyone asks.


 
ever see the Saw movies?

(if you have you probably know where im going with this....a joke about getting excited about a certain scene with a pit of needles.... strictly a joke. Unless ofcourse you did watch that scene and got excited, then I totally called that one someone give me a fist bump, high fives will also do. *stabbed with a needle*)

On another note, I'd rather see blood drawn with teeth or fingernails to be frank. Alittle bit is ok, blood that is, as long as its within a certain amount, I dont want to be doing it to the song "Raining Blood" As hardcore as that maybe....come to think of it....Hmmm~*punched*

Must stop.. semi joking!


----------



## Shatter (Mar 27, 2009)

Needles are hot.

So are scalpels, and mostly all medical stuff!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2009)

Teco said:


> Oh sweet jesus no.



oh sweet jesus YES! <3

and safety pins, since needles are near impossible to come across!


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 27, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> oh sweet jesus YES! <3
> 
> and safety pins, since needles are near impossible to come across!


 
so does like pinhead from hellraiser turn u on?


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> oh sweet jesus YES! <3
> 
> and safety pins, since needles are near impossible to come across!


 
Sweet heyzeus semi no.

...how are you supposed to use safety pins for.... that. Safety Sex?


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 27, 2009)

net-cat said:


> So... "sociopathic" is a fetish now?


Sure, why not? Furries have Fucking Cars and Cubes already.



Load_Blown said:


> OOOOH YEAH WORK THAT FACIAL SCRUB + LOOFAH


I loled lots.



Chronic said:


> Needles. Needles are very sexy.


OH YEAH FOXY, STICK THAT NEEDLE IN MY EYE. OHHH, DEEPER.. DEEPER!!

:3


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> OH YEAH FOXY, STICK THAT NEEDLE IN MY EYE. OHHH, DEEPER.. DEEPER!!
> 
> :3


 
FFFF-- is that from something?


----------



## bannik (Mar 27, 2009)

....needles *are* really hot, I agree. you can order medical grade needles for play, here's a set of 100 for $11 http://playpiercingkits.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=5


----------



## Uro (Mar 27, 2009)

How is transformation so high..?


----------



## Teco (Mar 27, 2009)

Uro said:


> How is transformation so high..?


 
That needs explained?


----------



## cutterfl (Mar 27, 2009)

Uro said:


> How is transformation so high..?


 
Actually, Im surprised its not beating bondage just from my experience. Badly done transformation stuff  (with the transformation scene getting x3 views over the sex scene even in same work) has gotten a surprising x3 views of my best done bondage work.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 27, 2009)

You don't have my favourite on there, so I just voted for my second favourite.


----------



## Chronic (Mar 27, 2009)

bannik said:


> ....needles *are* really hot, I agree. you can order medical grade needles for play, here's a set of 100 for $11 http://playpiercingkits.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=5


Buying them now, thanks for the link :V


----------



## Immelmann (Mar 27, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> Actually, Im surprised its not beating bondage just from my experience. Badly done transformation stuff  (with the transformation scene getting x3 views over the sex scene even in same work) has gotten a surprising x3 views of my best done bondage work.



I've seen that Bondage is pretty much a default fetish for the vastly majority of... well, everybody, not just furries. People who don't have any other fetishes probably are into it, and it's probably the second favorite for a lot of people who's top favorite has been excluded.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 27, 2009)

I thought yiffing, was a fetish. Have furries abonded the idea, and made it into a daily thing.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 27, 2009)

Immelmann said:


> I've seen that Bondage is pretty much a default fetish for the vastly majority of... well, everybody, not just furries. People who don't have any other fetishes probably are into it, and it's probably the second favorite for a lot of people who's top favorite has been excluded.



Hear hear!



Ark said:


> I thought yiffing, was a fetish. Have furries abonded the idea, and made it into a daily thing.



I assume so.


----------



## bozzles (Mar 27, 2009)

Vore.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 27, 2009)

bozzles said:


> Vore.



*nom*


----------



## bozzles (Mar 27, 2009)

Ren-Raku said:


> *nom*


*om*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Mar 27, 2009)

bozzles said:


> *om*



:3


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2009)

cutterfl said:


> so does like pinhead from hellraiser turn u on?



no. the arousal comes from the feeling of needle insertion.


----------



## destroyfurries2 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, human female vagina.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 27, 2009)

destroyfurries2 said:


> Well, human female vagina.



Freak!


----------



## Takun (Mar 27, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Freak!




WE MUST OSTRACIZE HIM.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 27, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> WE MUST OSTRACIZE HIM.



Too late.

FAREWELL, FAILURE.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 27, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Both feel shitty


 You touch shit?


psychweasel said:


> no. the arousal comes from the feeling of needle insertion.


That's creepy.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 27, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> That's creepy.



thank you <3 i get that a lot.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 29, 2009)

I enjoy breasts, vagina, female asses, and consensual sex in the missionary position.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 29, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> I enjoy breasts, vagina, female asses, and consensual sex in the missionary position.



what is your problem!?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 29, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> what is your problem!?



iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii like big butts and I cannot lie.

Straight pride!


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 29, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii like big butts and I cannot lie.
> 
> Straight pride!



pffft! no one is straight anymore! haven't you heard? all the cool kids are becoming bisexual!


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 29, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> pffft! no one is straight anymore! haven't you heard? all the cool kids are becoming bisexual!



therefore making me more unique and speshul


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2009)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> therefore making me more unique and speshul



Silly people with actual sexual attraction...


----------

